# Fountain Pens That Don't Require a Tenon



## wildbill23c (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, I want to make a few simple fountain pens, but the ones I keep finding seem to require a tenon to be cut.  What kits are out there that don't require the tenon?  Just want a few cheaper models for now and would also like to find similar ones in a rollerball form as well if there are any of those out there that don't require a tenon either.  

Are the El Grande ones tenon-less?


----------



## BSea (Jan 9, 2014)

The Jr Gent I has a fountain model.  I think it's a $5 kit from Timberbits.


----------



## KenV (Jan 9, 2014)

Junior Gent, Baron, Seldona, etc  --

Emperor on the high end 

No tenon on any of them


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 9, 2014)

Atrax.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 9, 2014)

Desinger/European are the main models I've seen requiring a tenon. That leaves a lot of other choices. 

Olympian, Apollo, Cambridge, Gent, Jr Gent, Tycoon, Majestic, Majestic Jr And Nouveau Sceptre are all models I've made and none uses tenons.


----------



## hard hat (Jan 9, 2014)

What FPs require a tenon? I can't recall any


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 9, 2014)

Dave gave a couple in the post just above your post. Most of them are some of the older kits such as the euro or designer screw caps or the click on caps.  The others would be the Americana screw caps and click on caps. Some of us old-timers have made many of these prior to the introduction of the jr gents and barons and those that followed. I think even Ed may have made some of these oldie fountain pens.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



hard hat said:


> What FPs require a tenon? I can't recall any


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there a problem with tenons? 
Just a matter of turning the blank down a little further. It is a great use for calipers. Also, the bushings usually have a ring on the center bushing for sizing the center band.
Just my .02 worth.
gordon


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2014)

Not really. I'm not sure why so many penturners I've talked with are timid about turning tenons. The only (really not) difficult part is getting them the correct depth or diameter. But the bushings have a ring or some type of bushing for gauging the tenon size.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



flyitfast said:


> Is there a problem with tenons?
> gordon


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 10, 2014)

Oooh, excellent information.  No real reason on not wanting tenons, just haven't turned any pens that required tenons and didn't know how that would work out.

Someone however mentioned the bushings actually give you a stop point for how deep to cut the tenon.  

However, I want to make a simple fountain pen so I'm going to start looking at different brand kits to see what one stands out the best for me.  

Thanks for all the knowledge everyone.  Perfect answers.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 10, 2014)

PSI Classic


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang wish i had the money to get one of each kit LOL.  That may happen some day slowly over time, but I really like the looks of these fountain pens mentioned, dang all the decisions LOL.


----------

